# Peptides ... R the Bomb



## fsoe (Apr 11, 2012)

2 weeks into cjc1295 no dac ... with ipam and I am amazed at how thie experiment is going 

I am sold on peps now


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 11, 2012)

They are a great thing.. I get excited to see other guys enjoy them as much as I do.


----------



## Ezskanken (Apr 11, 2012)

Yes, been researching with them for a few months now and still amazed at my nightly dreams.  Can't wait for the latest additions though


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 11, 2012)

fsoe said:


> 2 weeks into cjc1295 no dac ... with ipam and I am amazed at how thie experiment is going
> 
> I am sold on peps now



Welcome to the club.


----------



## teezhay (Apr 11, 2012)

fsoe said:


> 2 weeks into cjc1295 no dac ... with ipam and I am amazed at how thie experiment is going
> 
> I am sold on peps now



What sort of effects have you observed?


----------



## purchaseprotein (Apr 11, 2012)

They sure are!


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 11, 2012)

yeah what exactly have you noticed so far, gains or just in rest and the way you feel?

Has anyone here run igf-1 lr3 and can compare it to say cjc/ghrp combo?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 11, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> yeah what exactly have you noticed so far, gains or just in rest and the way you feel?
> 
> Has anyone here run igf-1 lr3 and can compare it to say cjc/ghrp combo?



IGF is a lot more anabolic compared to the GHRP/GHRH combos.  It's a sweet peptide brother.  Keeps you pumped and looking full all day long.  Definitely recommend you try it.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 11, 2012)

first 3 pins into mine. hitting the sack in a few hoping for awesomeness in dreamland (ie justin beiber finally dies!)


----------



## aminoman74 (Apr 12, 2012)

Peptides are the new era.Ipam/cjc are the new gh.I fill that you will see more and more people on peptides and on the combo then synthetic gh.


----------



## fsoe (Apr 17, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> yeah what exactly have you noticed so far, gains or just in rest and the way you feel?
> 
> Has anyone here run igf-1 lr3 and can compare it to say cjc/ghrp combo?



sleeping like a rock ... even if I only get 4-5 hours I wake up ready to go, I mean I just fly out of bed. I know it may be to early but fro some reason since I started 2.2 weeks ago my BF has deff. changed ... I just love the way I feel


----------



## fsoe (Apr 17, 2012)

teezhay said:


> What sort of effects have you observed?



sleep 

bf loss ( also on 3iu of hgh as well per day) *** started them same day 

just feel great 

*** I know its early but I know the test subject very well and it is responding very well to the peps


----------



## TwisT (Apr 18, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> IGF is a lot more anabolic compared to the GHRP/GHRH combos.  It's a sweet peptide brother.  Keeps you pumped and looking full all day long.  Definitely recommend you try it.



IGF is much more anabolic then a vile of pure rHGH

fun fact
-T


----------



## Irishcop (Apr 21, 2012)

Ok I'm curious because I have no idea how peptides work and how to cycle etc. I've done a few cycles of Ph. Never done aas which is better bang for your buck. And can some one gimme a rundown on peps?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 21, 2012)

Irishcop said:


> Ok I'm curious because I have no idea how peptides work and how to cycle etc. I've done a few cycles of Ph. Never done aas which is better bang for your buck. And can some one gimme a rundown on peps?



Check out the sticky in Labpe's forum.  It contains all kinds of information on Peptides.


----------



## emitecaps (Apr 21, 2012)

IGF-FR3 is good for pumps and fullness but that was gone the instant I stopped using it. MGF with nightly IPA/CJC for 3 weeks followed by 8 weeks of ghrp2/ipa/cjc and repeated gave some decent mass gains for me. Gotta play around with peptides and see what combination and dosing works best for you.


----------



## AugustWest (Apr 22, 2012)

damn you guys are still dreaming on peps?  my dreams have shutdown since I started taking them I hit the pillow like a rock, but my pre bed pin is a boom dose so that could be why.

Pin 1:  PWO 930am          100 mod/200 ipam
Pin 2:  After work 515pm  100 mod/ 200 ipam
Pin 3:  b4 Bed 945pm       2iuGH/ 100 mod/ 100 hex/ 200-400 ghrp-2 

I will agree though I feel like a million bux everyday. when i first started this it was hard to wake up and was waking up with a bit of a full feeling head but Ive adjusted nicely and feel I had to find my sweet spot in hours of sleep. I can sleep 24hrs straight on peps but if I go over 8hrs im a bit lethargic


----------

